# iTunes has encountered a problem



## gunda (Apr 11, 2008)

Dear Friends

I got a new Ipod 160 GB
I Installed Itunes on My PC.
Itunes and Quick Time are not working.
Whenever I try to open Itunes or Quick Time I get this Messge
"iTunes / (Quick Time) has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience"

I have been trying to solve this problem for the past 2 weeks but I couldn't do it.

I tried to reinstall both Itunes and Quick time. I tried only Quick time then also It didn't work.

Please Solve this fast. so that I can use my Ipod.

Reply to my Email : [email protected]

thanking you

Rushabha


----------



## JTvo (Jun 10, 2008)

I have this exact problem. I am on WinXP SP2 trying to use iTunes 7.6.0.29 with a 160GB iPod running equivalent firmware. I also have a computer running WinXP MCE with Visual Studio 8.0 and Visual Basic installed experiencing the same problem. The error occurred on the later machine after installing said Microsoft utilities.


----------



## mstock14 (Jun 4, 2008)

I too also have this problem its really getting on my nerves.I would also like to know whats wrong with it as well.


----------



## JTvo (Jun 10, 2008)

I have recently updated one of my machines to WinXP SP3 with all available patches. I tried to install the complete iTunes 7.6.2.9 package as a clean install, no Quicktime, no registry keys, no user data, clean. I tried the same clean install with Quicktime first, then iTunes. In both cases I got the same error as before, "iTunes has encountered [blah blah]".

I deleted all software pertaining to my iPod before updating to SP3, including registry keys for programs, and \WINDOWS items.

Does ANYONE know what's going on here?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you really should start your own thread instead of hijacking someone elses. 

you need to install quicktime.


----------



## Napoleon1805 (Jun 14, 2008)

Its really annoying, just got my ipod nano for a gift. I was did have itunes on a different computer, exact same type though, but now i can't start it on this one. Same problem, doesn't anyone know why this is happening?


----------

